# Feels like wheel hop



## Spyder918 (Apr 13, 2016)

When starting from a stop and accelerating moderately (or more) in a 2012 Chevy Cruze 1.8L I get what feels like wheel hop from the right front wheel. It feels like the wheel skips, then grabs then slips and grabs repeatedly. Of course I let of the throttle and it is ok. But this is new and I'm betting it is something progressive. So, I would like to address it before something breaks. It had been extremely cold here in the Northeast and at first I blamed it on that i.e. very cold asphalt or perhaps some icing. But it's appears to be happening to often for it to be that.

Any help would be appreciative.

Thanks.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Hmmm, I have the 1.4L and sometimes wheel hops when its slippery out, shakes the whole car, quite amusing when I hear the tools in my glove box rattle.

How many miles is on your Cruze? How are your tires?


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

My 14 is doing this, it's been -5F outside. Happens more than I like, but pretty confident it's just cold weather. Tires are only a year old with plenty of tread on them.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Do you have ice build up on the inside of the rim? I've had this happen in the past and it was ice packed on the rim.


----------



## Spyder918 (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions. My LS has 61,000 miles on it and the tires are good (W rated BF Goodrich G-Force Comp 2A/S).
It has been pretty cold here for the past two weeks without an end in sight. 3-6F during the day and down to -20F at night. it did seem to start with the extreme cold. 
I will check the inside of the rim for ice build up. That seems very possible, thanks for the suggestion. Here's hoping for an easy solution like that.

Let me just ask, those of you who have been experiencing it - has it gotten any worse over time and do you feel if it has anything to do with the Traction Control system?

Thanks again.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Depends how hard I hit the gas...haha


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It could be the traction control as you mentioned.

Hold the traction control button down long enough for it to chime....then release and drive it.
If it was the T/C the tire will spin without shuddering (much). If the feeling is the same and there is no ice evident (in the rim.....and I doubt if there is since you said the feeling is gone when you release the throttle), I'd be inclined to rotate that wheel to the rear and test again.

Rob


----------

